# Aneddoti, Curiosità & Leggende Metropolitane del Calcio



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

Come promesso a [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION], ecco qui il Topic sugli aneddoti e le leggende nel mondo del calcio. Questo lato fatto di curiosità è uno dei più intriganti e sobri del mondo del calcio. Che dire, quindi? Raccogliamoli tutti e discutiamone!

Al momento se me ne deve sovvenire qualcuno ce ne sono così tanti che si fa fatica a citarli... Uno assurdo che mi viene in mente è quello di Taribo West raccontato da Zanetti. E non si tratta dei capelli, ma del fatto che un giorno sparì dall'Inter e si ripresentò dopo un mese senza che nessuno avesse sue notizie, dicendo di essersi sposato e che quella era l'usanza del suo paese. 

Per non parlare poi dello scambio con Lippi. ''Mister, Dio ha detto che devo giocare'' e l'ex-CT che rispose ''Strano, a me non ha detto niente.''

Poi ci sono quelle più risapute, raccontate da Pirlo, come Matri che colleziona vecchi scarpini da calcio che porta sempre dietro, Inzaghi coi plasmon, ecc.

Baresi che avesse un figlio di colore, Pessotto che si sarebbe quasi suicidato per via di Blasi/Balzaretti che se la facevano con la moglie ecc. Queste però sono più leggende metropolitane vere e proprie che ho visto in giro e che mi hanno un po' suggestionato, specie la seconda.

E le più leggere come Inzaghi che si sarebbe passato la Canalis quand'era con Vieri.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Gennaio 2015)

Una ex moglie di Galliani si è fatta suora (fatto vero).
Un'altra moglie di Galliani, la brasiliana Malika, finì sulle riviste di gossip per aver tradito Adriano con Sculli della Lazio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Un'altra moglie di Galliani, la brasiliana Malika, finì sulle riviste di gossip per aver tradito Adriano con Sculli della Lazio



Sculli


----------



## gianluca1193 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Si narra che Inzaghi sia un allenatore...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2015)

Pochi ragazzi. Raccontatene!

Dal libro Preferisco la coppa di Carlo Ancelotti

" Capello leggendo il giornale "Ruud , hai detto cose false , sei un bugiardo!".
Gullit , senza leggere il giornale "ah si ? ora ti metto a posto io". 
Rissa . Sono sicuro che molti tifassero per Gullit , ma tutti insieme li abbiamo divisi , Capello ando' via paonazzo".


----------



## Renegade (12 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Pochi ragazzi. Raccontatene!
> 
> Dal libro Preferisco la coppa di Carlo Ancelotti
> 
> ...



I due di Ancelotti devo ancora prenderli. Cosa c'è di interessante al riguardo del rapporto con lo spogliatoio?

Comunque ci metterei pure il racconto di Brian Clough sulla semifinale con la Juventus, in cui spiega come fu mandata una riserva bianconera più volte a parlare con l'arbitro nel suo camerino personale, in quanto entrambi tedeschi, per tramare qualcosa e altri episodi simili. La partita poi beh... inutile citare cosa accadde.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> I due di Ancelotti devo ancora prenderli. Cosa c'è di interessante al riguardo del rapporto con lo spogliatoio?
> 
> Comunque ci metterei pure il racconto di Brian Clough sulla semifinale con la Juventus, in cui spiega come fu mandata una riserva bianconera più volte a parlare con l'arbitro nel suo camerino personale, in quanto entrambi tedeschi, per tramare qualcosa e altri episodi simili. La partita poi beh... inutile citare cosa accadde.



Mi hanno consigliato il primo libro di Ancelotti. Io ancora non l'ho preso.

Siq uella di Clough la conosco. 40 anni fa già facevano queste cose!


----------



## Serginho (20 Gennaio 2015)

Non se qualcuno lo sa ma il film L'allenatore nel pallone è ispirato ad una storia vera, ossia l'ingaggio da parte del dirigente della Pistoiese Malavasi del giocatore brasiliano Luis Silvio Danuello. Praticamente Malavasi andato in Brasile in cerca di talenti venne raggirato tramite un'amichevole truccata, nella quale questo Danuello risultò essere un fenomeno quando invece era scarsissimo. E infatti arrivato alla Pistoiese fece pietà


----------

